# How to tell if my betta is a marble?



## spookypeach (Apr 11, 2013)

I got a new betta a few days ago, and he is gorgeous - mostly white with a little blue in the tail. I've been looking for a betta a lot like him for a long time. I saw him the other day at petco and HAD to get him. Now I literally just found out about the marble gene and saw a picture of someone else's betta that kind of reminded me of mine, and their's had turned, like, completely dark blue. I'm kind of upset, to be honest. He's so gorgeous the way he is and I'm worried he'll never be the same again. Is there anyway to tell if they have the marble gene other than waiting and seeing?

I'll upload a picture. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

soooo pretty! He might change some, might not. I can see why you wouldn't want him to. But you never know, he might get even prettier!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow he's beautiful! I'm not sure if he's a marble, sorry.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't think he will marble. I knew he would marble due to his head being piebald, not his body. Two when I first got him, two from a few months ago


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Holy cow, you have one beautiful fish. He doesn't look like a typical marble. No irregular splashes of colour or anything. Usually random markings on a cellophane body indicate a marble.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Gorgeous fish!


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

If I understand incorrectly, and you are refering to the marble color pattern, and not the marble gene... disgregard the following.

If you are refering to the marble gene (afraid he'll change colors from this current color) there is no way to tell if he has that gene until he gets older.

My husband's betta (Sushi, pictured in my siggy with 2 photos) was a 100% royal blue crowntail when we got him. Markings, color spots, and other odd colorations both are not always initially present on a betta with the marble gene. I didn't have any hint of marble anything. When he started changing colors we thought he was ill. You can see his drastic color change that happened within many months, and colors can change again and again and again.

Also, marble coloring and the marble gene do not necessarily go hand in hand. If their colors never changed other than to darken, they were marble colored but without the marble gene.

Any betta of any color can potentially carry the marble gene, but it's often impossible to know they have it until they are older.

Though... I agree with you... I hope he doesn't change, he's gorgeous! You got a beauty


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Beautiful! I have a white delta boy who jets a bit of colour in his tail once in a while but he isn't a marble so it depends watch him and we shall see.


----------

